# Bass shaker anschließen



## 130274 (23. Dezember 2015)

*Bass shaker anschließen*

Hi

ich habe einen PC mit Soundblaster Soundkarte. Dazu ein 4.1 Soundsystem von cambridge sound works - 20 Jahre alt oder, was seinen Dienst versieht.

Nun wollte ich einen Basshaker anschließen...lese im Netz, dass ich einen extra Verstärker brauche.... 

habt ihr da kostengünstige Empfehlungen für mich? was brauche ich sonst noch dazu?

Danek für Tipp´s und Links... wollte die Nach-Weihnachtsfreie Zeit zum Basteln nutzen


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Was zur Hölle ist ein Bass shaker? 
Dem Namen nach zu urteilen verzichtest du lieber auf so etwas. Und welche Hardware ist genau verbaut? Meine glaskugel ist derzeit leider kaputt.


----------



## Superwip (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Ja, du brauchst einen entsprechenden Bassverstärker.

Vom Bassausgang geht dann ein Ausgang an den Bass shaker-Verstärker, ein anderer an den Subwoofer.

Im Prinzip kannst du jeden beliebigen Bassverstärker verwenden, die Leistung muss freilich passen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist ein Bass shaker?
> Dem Namen nach zu urteilen verzichtest du lieber auf so etwas. Und welche Hardware ist genau verbaut? Meine glaskugel ist derzeit leider kaputt.


Das ist ein Bass Shaker der auch Körperschallwandler genannt wird. Also kein Grund zum verzichten wenn man es will und zum Rest wurde ja alles gesagt


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Achso, ja dann kannst du das Ding nehmen. Dazu brauchst du einen Verstärker, und ggf eine frequenzweiche. Welche Soundkarte ist denn verbaut?


----------



## 130274 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

habe ne soundblaster von 2007 drin

meine realtek onboard ist offline


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Wie viele Stecker hast du denn in der Soundblaster für das 4.1 drin? bzw. was genau ist dieses Cambridge? Ist das PC-Boxenset, wo die Kabel vom PC zum Sub gehen, und am Sub sind dann die 4 Boxen dran? Oder isses ein Surroundverstärker, wo die Boxen dann per blankem Kabel drankommen, und wenn ja: wie ist dann der Sub dran?


----------



## 130274 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

2 Stecker in der Soundkarte gehen in den subwoofer der Cambridge  - von da aus gehen die 4 Boxen weg 

https://www.google.de/search?espv=2&biw=1228&bih=882&tbm=isch&sa=1&btnG=Suche&q=cambridge+4.1

das graue Boxensystem iste s


----------



## JackA (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Um mal ehrlich zu sein: das 4.1 System ist absolut unterstes Niveau. Ich wüsste nicht, wie man da ohne Weiteres einen Bass-Shaker addieren könnte, außer dass du den Subwoofer öffnest und die Signale vom Tieftöner abgreifst und diese dann raus führst, extra verstärkst und dann auf den Bass-Shaker klemmst. Aber ob das dann funktioniert, steht in den Sternen. Das System ist einfach nicht geeignet da einfach was zu erweitern, dafür war es im Preis billig.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Das wird leider nicht gehen, außer mit sehr sehr viel Bastelei oder wenn du versuchst, ob die "Bassshaker" auch mit hohen Frequenzen zurechtkommen. An sich sollten sie ja nur den bass abbekommen, du hast aber kein Audiosignal, wo du NUR den Bass zur Verfügung hast, denn bei Deinem 4.1 System bekommst du den Sound "vorne links + rechts" und "hinten links + rechts" vom PC, daher zwei Stecker, je Stereo. Und in beiden Signalen ist der Bass mit drin, aber eben nicht getrennt. Der Subwoofer nimmt sich dann "intern" selber den Bass und leitet den Rest an die 4 Boxen weiter. Da kannst du den Bass nur selber "nehmen", wenn du entweder den Sub aufmachst und die Stelle findest, wo der Bass vlt abgreifbar ist, oder wenn du zwischen PC und Boxenset noch einen Verstärker schaltest, der sich selber nur den Bass nehmen kann, um den dann an die "Shaker" weiterzuleiten. Aber insgesamt ist das alles großer Mist. mit nem 5.1-System wäre es simpler, da HAST du ein getrenntes Bass-Signal. Insgesamt hättest du viel mehr Spaß bei Filmen und Games, wenn diese Basshaker nicht geholt hättest und von dem Geld + dem Geld für den noch nötigen Verstärker ein neues Boxenset geholt hättest. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob du das mit den Shakern überhaupt ohne viel Mühe und weitere Kosten hinkriegst. Nen Verstärker für die Shaker brauchst du ja so oder so noch, weil das das Boxenset alleine nicht schaffen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Das würde schon gehen indem man den 3. Anschluss an der Soundkarte zweckentfremdet, und zwar den Sub / Center Kanal. Dort einen Klinkenadapter rein und den richtigen Anschluss an den Shaker leiten bzw dem Verstärker. Im Notfall würde auch eine Frequenzweiche gehen wenn die das volle Signal bekommt


----------



## Venom89 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Am besten das Teil zurückschicken, das Geld weiter sparen und dann etwas vernünftiges kaufen. Dann benötigst du auch keinen "Bassshaker"


----------



## Superwip (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*



> außer dass du den Subwoofer öffnest und die Signale vom Tieftöner  abgreifst und diese dann raus führst, extra verstärkst und dann auf den  Bass-Shaker klemmst



Und was ist das Problem dabei? So würde ich es auch machen


----------



## Offset (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bass shaker anschließen*

Es ist halt einfach eine Bastellösung und alles andere als optimal. Das Geld ist besser in anderen Lautsprecher investiert.
Aber so ein Körperschallwandler ist bestimmt trotzdem eine nette Sache, mMn. ist das aber eine Ergänzung für bereits sehr gute Systeme.


----------

